# Heavy periods, short cycle, horrible cramps w/BF - is this normal?



## thechrysalis (Nov 23, 2003)

I had my second baby last Jan (2004) and am still bf. Before having both kids, my cycles were normal - about 32 days, lasting for 4-5 days, not too heavy, no cramps at all. I used FAM, no hormonal bc. Now however, my periods are just a nightmare. I nursed my first baby until she self weaned and only had about 4 periods before getting pregnant with my second. I got PPAF at 7 weeks with my second, and then my cycles have gotten closer and closer together so now they are 28 days, pretty much on the dot. What worries me is that on the first and second days of every cycle, I have horrible HORRIBLE cramps, esp on the lower right side. When I say horrible, I mean like early labor horrible. I'm no weenie, I had a 10+ lb baby at home last year UC, but really, these cramps are bad. In addition, my flow is really really heavy the first 4-5 days, I bleed for around 7-9 days every cycle.

Is this normal?? I haven't taken hormonal bc in over 7 years but am considering the mini pill, just to help with the cramps. I really don't want to though. I'm kind of scared to go to the dr also. I'm not sure why. Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi. My cycles have been really effected by bfing. I think a lot of women have heavier periods after giving birth, its like your body is more geared up about having blood for a baby. A lot of women (me included) also have shorter Luteal phases while nursing, so that can shorten the number of days between periods. I too used to have longer cycles than I do now.

I found that taking a large does of B vitamins really helped with both the cramps and the cycle. I take a 100 mg B complex. I have also heard women here talk about taking just B6 15-100 mg, but I decided to get the whole spectrum. I would try the vitamins before you do something else since this is easy. OH, but be aware that these are also things women do to increase their fertility, so if you don't want another babe soon, be careful.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I am still nursing and have had a late luteal phase or an anovulatory cycle. I spoke to a doula about this and she suggested taking B also as well as folic acid. I have resumed prenatals over this past month and have not seen any results yet.

I always thought that bad cramps were normal. I was told that no this is not true. It is a nutrtion issue. Fish oil was suggested to me.

I understand being afraid of the doctor. It's hard to find a doc that you trust. What about a midwife? I wish you all the best and hope that you get this figured out.


----------

